# Century Gi?



## Nolerama (Jan 26, 2009)

I've been researching gis. What do you think of Century Gis? Right now, I'm waiting for a call from Padilla and Sons about their new gi, which should be available some time this week.

Since we don't use a gi a whole lot, I'm leaning (at least right now) more towads the more cost-effective side of buying a BJJ gi.


----------



## Steve (Jan 26, 2009)

Sorry.  Don't have any experience with Century.  Padilla and Sons is a terrific gi.  I've got a blue gold weave from them and it's great.  Had it for about a year now, I guess.  

Best value in gis though, bar none, is an HCK unbleached single weave.  Cut for BJJ but very much like a judo gi.  It's less expensive than most others at $60.


----------



## ChitNasty (Jan 28, 2009)

I don't like the Century Gi at all. Once you get into jacketed grappling you will want a premium unifrom seeing how it is your main weapon!

www.submissionaddiction.com has come out with a new Trinity Uniform. It is a competition cut uniform treated with antibacterial/antifungral chemicals and it comes with two pairs of pants! Any grappler knows that you go through pants fast and to replace pants alone (if you can get them) is $40+. 

The folks at SA, just sent me mine and I absolutely love it! Its soft, light and amazing looking. They informed me that they will be running a mailing member list only sale soon reducing the retail price for their newletter subscribers. They were gracious enough to give me the discounted price early. I just set up a wholesale account to sell their gear at my schools.

I have worn Padilla, Atama, War, Keiko Raca, Machado, Hiyashi, & Century in the past. So Far Submission Addiction Trinity is my favorite and I have grappled for 30 years.

I think the name Submission Addiction is pretty cool and symbolizes what the game is all about.

Good luck in your search, if your new to grappling with the gi, less is best. You don't want a baggy Judo gi!


----------



## jarrod (Jan 28, 2009)

i have a century judo gi, & it's my least favorite.  the sizing is weird, & the draw string got bound up the first time i washed it & still isn't right.  

jf


----------



## Nolerama (Jan 28, 2009)

right on. thanks all. the submission addiction seems pretty cool too. i found myself looking at the gear; decent prices. do you know where they've sourced the manufacturing?

right now i have some American Standup gear. it's pretty good, but i think the mma training gloves are getting a little worn. i wouldn't mind getting another pair.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 28, 2009)

You know what is funny is that I must have gotten a good Century Judo GI as it has far outlasted several premium brands that I have used.  I must have lucked out.


----------



## David Weatherly (Jan 28, 2009)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> You know what is funny is that I must have gotten a good Century Judo GI as it has far outlasted several premium brands that I have used. I must have lucked out.


 

You must have an older one Brian.  I had one for years and it was pretty durable but I've heard tons of complaints about them the last couple of years.

David


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 29, 2009)

That is probably the case as it is at least ten years or so old.  I rotate all of my uniforms and that one does not see much action.


----------



## Koshou911 (Feb 1, 2009)

For those that have had previous experience with Century Gis it must have been their Judo Gis or Karate Gis.  The BJJ Gi from what I heard is all new and was just released a couple of months ago.

I too am interested to know what people think of this Gi.  I prefer clean looking Gis and thats what I am also considering century.    

Right now Toraki is at the top of my list.


----------



## Formosa Neijia (Apr 4, 2009)

jarrod said:


> i have a century judo gi, & it's my least favorite.  the sizing is weird, & the draw string got bound up the first time i washed it & still isn't right.
> 
> jf



I got the Century blue and I agree that the sizing is a bit off. I thought it would shrink more than it did. Maybe I'm just used to cheaper gis that shrink a lot. But the Century is still too big for me. 

Construction seems good though.


----------



## matt.m (May 3, 2009)

I have had a century judo gi for a long time.  It is a blue one that is faded hardcore, however I see that my double weave was made well.  The new ones are not nearly as good.


----------



## Omar B (May 3, 2009)

Never had a Century Gi, I like Adidas though!

You guys ever see that Belt roll your instructor has around time for promotions?  One of my old sensei's had these in all colors, you could just roll out enough for a belt, cut it and sew the end.  I've never seen those on the MA supply sites.


----------



## lklawson (May 4, 2009)

ChitNasty said:


> treated with antibacterial/antifungral chemicals


Which wash out the first time you put it through the laundry.

Not saying it's a bad gi, just saying don't pay extra for chems that don't stay with it.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Dave Leverich (May 4, 2009)

I'm a big fan of HCK (Howard Liu), great price, awesome material.


----------

